# It's been a while......



## beadella (Jul 2, 2008)

*Its been a while...........*

OK, I finally got a kind and compassionate soaper to let me in on the secret of uploading pics, so here's the first one of my new jewelry pics!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  THANK YOU LANE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!







more to come............[/img]






[/img]





















Guess I went a little pic happy!!!      I just couldn't help myself, it's been building in me to be able to post ACTUAL PICTURES, and thanx to LANE THE MAGNIFICENT I finally DID IT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!   8)


----------



## pepperi27 (Jul 3, 2008)

Those are the most beautiful pieces of jewelry I've ever seen! You are very talented. I actually tried making some jewelry and i'm only good at earrings. I have so much destash I think I'm going to list some on etsy and be rid of the ones i'm not using.


----------



## mare61 (Jul 3, 2008)

Those are beautiful pieces, where can I buy them??????


----------



## Soapmaker Man (Jul 3, 2008)

mare61 said:
			
		

> Those are beautiful pieces, where can I buy them??????



She has her Etsy site listed at the bottom of the post.

Or here it is:  http://jubileejewels.etsy.com

Very nice lady to chat and do business with. :wink:


----------



## beadella (Jul 3, 2008)

First of all, THANK YOU THANK YOU THANK YOU for all the lovely compliments!!!!!!!!!!!!!    

Second, I just listed the other 3 things that were in the pics, so if you would like to see them, they are up.  If that qualifies for an advert, please forgive me.    

Thank you again,

Della


----------

